# McManor. 2014



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I used my iPad with iMovie app for this video. It was very simple. There is a trailer called scary that is what I started with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a haunted outhouse!:jol:

Really nicely done video. It definitely looks professional.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

like the use of commercial props in a new or different way. Nice job.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the outhouse RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That was hilarious - gotta love a wisecracking skellie in a toilet.

Having had to use an actual outhouse when we would visit my grandmother in Vermont many years ago, I immediately spotted the design flaw of lack of an opening in the toilet seat and no front panel to prevent undesirable splashing. No wonder that guy is cranky:googly:


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy! Just added a haunted outhouse to next year's to do list. Wonderful!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I could use a good sheet about now, heehee! Your set up is surely "THE house" in your neighborhood!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Missed this one first time around - glad I caught it the second time. The outhouse is hilarious!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow~the video looks professional and the outhouse is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Glad you enjoyed the video's. I am proud to be a member of HauntForum and the unbelievably talented people on here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!
Thanks for sharing this


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome video and great set up, indeed the outhouse is very cool center piece! Really cool!


----------

